# Blackbird Coffee



## Reviews Bot (Jun 23, 2008)

We are a small batch roasting coffee shop that opened up right at 5 years ago. We have a variety of coffees including 8 non flavored, 6 flavored, 2 decaffeinated (Swiss Water), and one separately roasted then hand blended house espresso blend. they are as follows:

Brazil Light (Da Terra Estates) : roasted to 420 degrees

Brazil Medium (Da Terra Estates) : roasted to 435

Costa Rica ( Terrazu): roasted to 435

Ethiopia ( Yirgacheffe) : roasted to 435

El Salvador (Santa Barbara Estates) : roasted to 445

Colombia Supremo (house select) : roasted to 445

Sumatra (Mandheling): roasted to 450

Kenya (AA): roasted to 455 degrees

Decaf Espresso:Swiss Water

Decaf Colombia: Swiss Water roasted to 445

Flavored Coffees:

Cinnamon Hazelnut

Irish Creme

Mocha Mint

Pumpkin Pie

Souther Pecan

Vanilla Bean

All of these coffees are roasted in house.

We also serve a nice selection of traditional, specialty and non-coffee drinks, including Chai, Tai, herbal and organic teas, as well as hot Chocolate.

We have five dairy options as well: Vitamin D (whole milk), 2% milk, Skim milk, Soy, and Hemp in vanilla and original flavors.

I am seriously not trying to sell anything by giving all of this information, I'm just excited about this shop. Hope to see you soon. I'm talking to the owners about giving a discount or something to members or barista exchange, so stay tuned for that.

thanks.

More...


----------

